# ~~Help I am Looking for a VET~~



## jessicay (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I breed dogs and I am tired of my vet. If I could find one I like that is around me I am willing to go about 45 minutes for a good vet. 

After having more than one bad visit at the vets office I took my dog to the vet today and I had to have a c-section that put a dent in my pocket book at about 620.00 bucks later. (And only had two puppies) Alot of the breeders that I talk to don't usually pay more than 400. So why the heck was my vet so high. Not to mention if a man walked in he laughed and cut up with them. But with me and my mother-in-law he got rude with us.  I am not going to say the name of the Animal Hospital cause they are well know where I live but I just can't bear to go back and give them another dime. Anyway I live in Jasper County, not Jasper GA. Jasper County, Macon GA, Newton County, Rockdale County near that area. I also will need them to be able to do AI, and OFA hip x-ray. that is why I liked these guy they could do it for me. Help me find another vet!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out Dr. Davis down in Macon I also like Dr. paisley (sp) in Thomaston


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep in mind that the cost of a C-section can vary, depending on how much complications... and when mom is sedated for surgery, the pups are also. It can be a big job to revive them... so even if there are problems, it might not be altogether wise to jump too quickly. Could be that any vet may have had the same, or near the same, difficulties... Rudeness is never ok, but keep your mind open


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont know how far you are from here............ But I know a great vet in forsyth that I would recommend to everyone! Which, I think you are a waysssss from this neck of the woods. But if you ever need one down this way, It would have to be Dr. Caldwell.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 31, 2008)

Might try Dr. Ray at Fayetteville Animal Hospital...she is top notch but might be a too far for you.


----------



## jessicay (Oct 31, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I dont know how far you are from here............ But I know a great vet in forsyth that I would recommend to everyone! Which, I think you are a waysssss from this neck of the woods. But if you ever need one down this way, It would have to be Dr. Caldwell.



We are about 40 mintues from forsyth, have a number I need to call and ask some questions.


----------



## mustlovelabs (Nov 1, 2008)

dr hitchcock in lavonia ga. the best ever! i would trust him with my childrens health. He has been in practice 30+ years. I know it is along ways but for you but he is worth it!


----------



## GA Christy (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica I hate that you only got 2 pups out of her what color were they?  Hate you had to spend that money right now with everything else going on right now.  See ya tomorrow


----------



## jessicay (Nov 1, 2008)

GA Christy said:


> Jessica I hate that you only got 2 pups out of her what color were they?  Hate you had to spend that money right now with everything else going on right now.  See ya tomorrow



We had one black male and one yellow male. I do not know what is in our water with all of these males!  But they are both FAT and SASSY. You know it is all a gamble with the dog breeding but yea she just costed me more than 620.00 with all the people wanting females. talk you later.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 1, 2008)

go to piedmont animal hospital in gray. see dr. hall. he is awesome. my greatdane is my child and thats where i take her for health care.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 1, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> go to piedmont animal hospital in gray. see dr. hall. he is awesome. my greatdane is my child and thats where i take her for health care.



NO thanks, you can keep him all to your self. That is who I used that man is so rude to me. I have seen him four different times and not once was he even nice, the only reason I keep on going to them was because of Dr, Proctor and Dr. Bean I like both of them but I can't seem to get an appointment with Dr. Bean. Dr. Proctor has came out to our house and we have been to hers and she was great.  Just a question Robbie the deer hunter are you a man or a woman? Like I said in my first thread He was very nice to a man who came in, but the women that I have talk to about him can't stand him. My last two visit with Dr. Hall have just gotten worst.  The last one was with my Lab when I started noticing she was having trouble I call the vets office at noon and the front desk told me to call back at 3:00 so I call back at 3:00 when she had not had a puppy.  They told me he wanted to look at her so I got in the car and went down there, well I live about 45 minutes away and I had to get my someone to watch my kids so by the time I got down there it was 4:30 and I waited with my dog in the waiting room for over a hour. And when I get to the back he go a attitude with me saying it was almost 6:00. I looked at him and told him I only did what his front office told me to do. So like I said before I can not go back and give that man another dime!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> We are about 40 mintues from forsyth, have a number I need to call and ask some questions.



You want my number or the vets number?


----------



## jessicay (Nov 1, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You want my number or the vets number?



The vets #  I need to ask them questions. Before I make a choice. :


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> The vets #  I need to ask them questions. Before I make a choice. :


 I have had a bad day along with the rest of the dawg nation. 

Butler Caldwell. 

(478) 994-8228


You will love him. I can guarantee that one.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 1, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I have had a bad day along with the rest of the dawg nation.
> 
> Butler Caldwell.
> 
> ...




Where about in Barnesville do you live? My hubby use to go to the small poultry sale over that way not sure if it was Jackson or Barnesville?


----------



## jessicay (Nov 1, 2008)

Yea my husband was yelling at the TV tonight I though he was going to go run the ball his self! He said looked like a high school playing tonight. LOL Thanks I will give them a call on Monday I just need to find someone, I have a female due at the end of the week.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 1, 2008)

mustlovelabs said:


> dr hitchcock in lavonia ga. the best ever! i would trust him with my childrens health. He has been in practice 30+ years. I know it is along ways but for you but he is worth it!



Thanks, I think that is a little far for me. I LOVE the pictures!

Well I have not talked to Tammy what is she doing with the guy in AL.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Where about in Barnesville do you live? My hubby use to go to the small poultry sale over that way not sure if it was Jackson or Barnesville?



that was here in barnesville. I live about two miles from that barn.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I dont know how far you are from here............ But I know a great vet in forsyth that I would recommend to everyone! Which, I think you are a waysssss from this neck of the woods. But if you ever need one down this way, It would have to be Dr. Caldwell.



Where is Caldwell's Office


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 2, 2008)

Conyers Animal Hospital with Dr. Gaines White.. He's very easy to talk to and will tell you straight up like it is.. He knows a ton about the sporting breeds too. I don't think you'll go wrong with him.. I'm 32 and my family has been using him since I can remember.


----------

